# Climber or sprinter



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have some questions. Back when I picked up bike racing in Philly I had a good sprint. But I was definitely a climber. Since I moved to Colorado I have tried hard to be a really good climber. So I haven't been doing intervals at all when I ride. I mostly climb. I did a group ride tonight and when we got to the sprint I had nothing. I knew I would be at the front if I was a climb. Can I get some of my old sprint back? Or do I have to decide if I want to be a strong climber? Can you do both?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

To an extent, you can do both. Train accordingly and you should be alright. 

My gut tells me you're probably still a decent climber, but surrounded by climbing specialists. 

Don't get discouraged.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea your not kidding. The level of talent in this town is out of this world. So whats the best way to work on my sprint with out losing my ability to climb? Start to mix intervals in to my flat days?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't think training for climbing or sprinting will cancel each other out. From a morphology perspective, the big guys tend to be sprinters and the little guys make good climbers. 

How much time you devote to each kinda depends on the types of racing you'll do, weaknesses, etc.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I don't think training for climbing or sprinting will cancel each other out. From a morphology perspective, the big guys tend to be sprinters and the little guys make good climbers.
> 
> How much time you devote to each kinda depends on the types of racing you'll do, weaknesses, etc.



True Thats why I don't race crits. It takes me forever to get going and then I need a big climb to put time on most people.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> True Thats why I don't race crits. It takes me forever to get going and then I need a big climb to put time on most people.


I'm definitely not a crit guy, but they're so abundant in Nebraska. Oddly enough, I'm a climber and have done my best in the pan flat ones, although I've made some tactical errors in eating/warm up. I've done best when I've warmed up correctly. 

In a way, it kinda sounds like you could use a decent training plan. Since it's effin' cold during the winters, I know you'll be spending plenty o' time on a trainer and rollers. Friel's plan seems to work well for a lot of people. I was using it for base and build 1, although my life/schedule threw plenty of monkey wrenches into that. 

I'd just assume do time trials and hilly RRs with hilltop finishes, but I think I'd be limited to 5-6 races per year, without traveling ($$$). I have lots of crits and almost every RR caters to the sprinters. 

I'm not telling ya what to do and I don't know how many races suit you, but I'd suggest the 'ol Friel Training Bible. It's certainly more efficient than my random mix of intervals and plateauing.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what makes you think you are either a climber or a sprinter before the P/1/2 level?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

My big fat arse is definitely a sprinter. I've smoked cat 1/2's in our group ride on organized sprints..but we hit a hill and I'm usually in the very last group on the way up.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes you think you are either a climber or a sprinter before the P/1/2 level?



Because when every one I know whines and complains when we get to big climbs I smile I take off. Mountain and road.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm a climber. 5'11 and only 140lbs. I can sustain somewhat high wattages for long periods of time, but I lack the "oomph" to lay down the hammer quickly. 

Unfortunately for me, the biggest hill in the area takes at most 7 minutes to climb. So whoever has the best 5 minute w/kg usually is the fastest up there.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Sprint power responds very well to freshness. Arrive at the finale tired, and well anyone will have their sprint ability significantly dented.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

In other-words...Suck wheel baby!


----------

